# Any large $$$ purchase tips? (How to save money buying gear on credit/debit)



## JerryFish (Feb 6, 2012)

When the next rev of 5D comes out, I'm planning on purchasing it. My question is, I traditionally purchase "big ticket items" on my credit card, to receive the ~1.5% back via the credit card.

Does anyone have any tricks or tips from buying their gear to save some money? (eg spittling the price on multiple cards.... a card which gives 3% back for camera gear... etc).

Id like to know how you guys actually buy your gear.

Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 6, 2012)

Are you able to pay off the card purchase? Most of the cards that give you a small rebate have such high interest rates on balances that you would lose that small rebate in one or two months just due to the high rates.

I use my Costco Amex card and get a small rebate, but the balance is paid automatically every month. If I needed to finance something really necessary (A new camera isn't), I'd do it thru my credit union.


----------



## JerryFish (Feb 6, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Are you able to pay off the card purchase? Most of the cards that give you a small rebate have such high interest rates on balances that you would lose that small rebate in one or two months just due to the high rates.
> 
> I use my Costco Amex card and get a small rebate, but the balance is paid automatically every month. If I needed to finance something really necessary (A new camera isn't), I'd do it thru my credit union.



Nota question of being able afford it or to pay it off, just a method of saving money while doing so.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 6, 2012)

For me....I use my American Express Card(earn 1 point for every dollar) to buy visa or american express *gift cards  * on ebay.

For example: Can you get $100 Visa or American Express gift cards on Ebay for $95 - $98, sometime less and pay them off with your credit card - earn points at same time.

Again..this method works for me 

Good Luck,
Dylan


----------



## cfargo (Feb 6, 2012)

Offer to pay with cash if you can get a 3% discount for doing so.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 6, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> For me....I use my American Express Card(earn 1 point for every dollar) to buy visa or american express *gift cards  * on ebay.
> 
> For example: Can you get $100 Visa or American Express gift cards on Ebay for $95 - $98, sometime less and pay them off with your credit card - earn points at same time.
> 
> ...




I forgot to mention...use your credit card to buy Visa or American Express gift cards, ONLY - if you knew you going to use it and you MUST pay the hold balance next month.

My wife and I have NOT yet use our ATM for last 6years. We put all our purchases on our American Express and pay off the balance following month. 

We earned over $2000 last year in cash value.


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Feb 6, 2012)

I pay with cash for two reasons:

1. Don't have to pay it off later
2. The look on the clerks face


----------



## Michael7 (Feb 6, 2012)

I pay cash only for gear, always.


----------

